# Best option for vacation?



## tiotivel (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi, I’m looking for advice. I will be away for three-four days and two-three nights. I’m not sure what to do with my budgie. I’m considering:

* Bringing him with me. Two hours in car each way, and then we’d be together in a cottage. However this may not be an option, I’m waiting to hear confirmation about a dog being there.

* My friend watches him but she won’t let him out of his cage.

* Boarding at the vet but I’m just on a wait list in case someone cancels so this may not work.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*I would go with option #2 and have your friend care for your budgie (name?) while you are away.
This will allow him to stay in his familiar surroundings. It will not be detrimental for him to be kept in his cage for a few days time.

We'd love to see a picture of your budgie and his cage set up!*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

